#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Wat Amarin Bangkok

## dirtydog

Wat Amarin lays no claims for being famous or anything else come to that, it's just a Temple that isn't very big nor interesting, has nothing famous in it, ie Monks, bells, scriptures, murals or anything else remotely interesting, but the building is quite nice  :Smile: 

The main building.



Some nice big window shutters.



The main entrance, nice looking door that one.



Glass protecting the buddha image that is carved into the door.



Yeah, not too shabby.



Thonburi and Local Tourist Attractions

----------

